# Dream Revolvers People!



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

What is your dream revolver? 
Do you own it or see yourself picking one up in the future? 
What made you want it?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

S&W 686 in .357 Magnum

Of course a nice M27 would be sweet as well. But I like this one because of an art game called Killer7, DanSmith special baby!
No way I'm getting one anytime soon.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

My 4" Colt Python


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Hands down, the nicest revolver ever made....if Smith tand Ruger triggers could be the same, they'd be right there with them.


usmcj said:


> My 4" Colt Python


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

jakeleinen1 said:


> What is your dream revolver?
> Do you own it or see yourself picking one up in the future?
> What made you want it?


Love at first sight. The only used gun I've ever bought. And I've bought a lot of new ones.
This was a trade-in by a real Alaskan, who walked out with a S&W .44 mag. Later I walked out with his Ruger Alaskan.

What's not to love with this thing already being Magna-Porting and having a Trijicon front night sight. 
Then I bought a Galco holster and big thick cartridge belt.

"Yea, though I walk through the valley of large animals, I am NOT afraid because of my snubby". :mrgreen:


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

DanP, awesome handgun you got there


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

These are my revolvers, both S & W. If I were to purchase another one it would be from the custom shop or from Freedom Arms


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

usmcj said:


> My 4" Colt Python


I bought the very same gun back in 1977, when I left the military. Bought it NIB for $350.00

Traded it in (still NIB) on a dirtbike in 1984. I was given $500.00 trade-in value at the time.

Oh to have that gun again.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

It would have to be either my Ruger GP100 or my S&W Model 629 .44 Magnum.


----------



## papahawk (Jun 12, 2012)

one I own : 3 screw Blackhawk in .357 magnum, 
one on the to get list is the Ruger Blackhawk "Buckeye" in 10mm/38-40


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

jakeleinen1 said:


> S&W 686 in .357 Magnum
> 
> Of course a nice M27 would be sweet as well. But I like this one because of an art game called Killer7, DanSmith special baby!
> No way I'm getting one anytime soon.


 My son got me one last yr. for Christmas! It is a joy to own and shoot.


----------

